# Painting in use Propane tanks



## Zip (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a client who wants a estimate on the repainting of two "in use" propane tanks on thier industrial site. They are in or near parking lots, making them safe firewise from industrial sparks. Not worried about overspraying autos.

I'm concerned about the safety issues when sandblasting and/or applying coatings. Should they be full, half-full, empty? Other safety issues?


----------



## rws (Apr 16, 2007)

Hang in there Zip someone will bite.


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

I would recomend contacting the propane supplier for recomended methods.
I know around here most of the tanks are owned by the supplier and they usually provide the maintence on them. Its worth a phone call anyway


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

OK RWS...I'll jump in .

Zip, this is not a good idea.

Propane is NOT safe from industrial sparks.
It may have a sign "no smoking or open flame within 50ft" ?
Yes, that means sparks are not wise, either.

Sandblast to remove what? Rust?
Let's try this, first...

Call your insurance carrier and ask them if your insurance will be valid while you change the effective thickness of a tank full of flammable product.

It's a business decision, right?
Get a second opinion from your business partners... the insurance company.

As Delw says, someone else may even own the tanks!

Otherwise, prime & paint is no prob !
r


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 4, 2007)

I may be a little late but I would add to the previous post with this advice: the facility owner is required to have (under OSHA standards) a plan that addresses the safe use and storage of this material. I would ask to see a copy of their safety rules and regualtions. You may find that it specifies non-sparking tools when working on or around these storage tanks. This would obviously cancel out any thought of abrasive blasting. If they do not have a written program then I would not go any further.

A friend of mine ran a tank repainting project on a large Natural Gas Tank in Boston. I believe surface prep was limited to pressure-washing only.


----------

